# 3MB Pinfish Bait Location



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

When fishing from the 3MB with live pinfish, are you guys freelining them or fishing them on the bottom? I have family coming in town in a few weeks and they were wanting to do a little fishing from the bridge. Thanks for help.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd do a little of both. Bottom is probably best though. If the tide is moving out, drift a pinfish up under the main bridge about 3-4' under a balloon.


----------

